# Is all British Dragon gear fake??



## robono (Jan 28, 2013)

Hey guys, I just received some methanabol tabs , British Dragon brand. Manufacture date is 2010. Is it pretty much safe to say this product is fake, being that british dragon isn't even in business anymore?


----------



## VictorZ06 (Jan 28, 2013)

British Dragon is around again...even though some UGLs still use the old labels.  This is the real deal new stuff....I've personally tried it and it's def good to go....









Buy Methanabol Tablets-DIANABOL (Methandrostenolone) Online at World Pharma


----------



## GreatWhiteTruth (Jan 28, 2013)

I've used this in the past ^ and I loved every minute of it. If you see anything rocking the old BD labels, I would stay away from it.


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 28, 2013)

I have some that was in a bag with bd label on it curious g2g


----------



## The Big Sexy (Jan 28, 2013)

I'm always skeptical of BD stuff... I've seen good and seen bad... I think it comes down to ... more importantly ... where you are getting it from.


----------



## SFW (Jan 28, 2013)

The Big Sexy said:


> I'm always skeptical of BD stuff... I've seen good and seen bad... I think it comes down to ... more importantly ... where you are getting it from.



bd stuff is great. I ran their test, tren and masteron, literally gained 20 lbs in a month on it. Ended up with severe gyno ( my ai from a research source was bogus ) but bd was clearly potent and awesome. That masteron was insane, libido like a bull elephant in rut.

As victor posted, thats the bd im speaking of. W/ Blue box, dragon hologram, etc


----------



## Mike Arnold (Jan 29, 2013)

VictorZ06 said:


> British Dragon is around again...even though some UGLs still use the old labels.  This is the real deal new stuff....I've personally tried it and it's def good to go....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep...I have used the newer stuff to (Halotestin & Anavar)...and they were both good to go.


----------



## buddyrocks (Jan 29, 2013)

Depends on who is selling it. IP seems to have good BD.  Did not know the real BD was back.  I would love to know who is selling that.


----------



## buddyrocks (Jan 29, 2013)

Oh WP is selling it. Got it. They are to expensive for my poor ass.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jan 29, 2013)

VictorZ06 said:


> British Dragon is around again...even though some UGLs still use the old labels.  This is the real deal new stuff....I've personally tried it and it's def good to go....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Big bump,only this British dragon is real..all rest is just copy-fake of old sytle! dont be stupid and buy it!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jan 29, 2013)

you need to know that products by BD that i sale in my shop is GMP made and real..all other BD old look are UGL and garage made!


----------



## VictorZ06 (Jan 29, 2013)

buddyrocks said:


> Depends on who is selling it. IP seems to have good BD.  Did not know the real BD was back.  I would love to know who is selling that.



Click the link in post #2 bro.



/V


----------



## buddyrocks (Jan 29, 2013)

VictorZ06 said:


> Click the link in post #2 bro.
> 
> 
> 
> /V



Lol. Yeah figured it out right after I asked. Sorry for being a dumbass.


----------



## oufinny (Jan 29, 2013)

World-Pharma.org said:


> you need to know that products by BD that i sale in my shop is GMP made and real..all other BD old look are UGL and garage made!



My garage made BD test from a sponsor here was by far the best I have ran to date; don't make assumptions WP.


----------



## robono (Jan 29, 2013)

Thnx 4 feedback yall! Here it is.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jan 29, 2013)

robono said:


> Thnx 4 feedback yall! Here it is.



this is copy of old style of BD!
see on BD site how all real BD look like,i am sure you that bag you can see domain British Dragon Pharmaceuticals - Home

wp


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jan 29, 2013)

oufinny said:


> My garage made BD test from a sponsor here was by far the best I have ran to date; don't make assumptions WP.



Can be,but what all did you inject with that testo,its another story! you also need to look for your body and your life! most ugls are full of metals,etc..so think before you inject it


----------



## VictorZ06 (Jan 30, 2013)

I wouldn't risk touching ANYTHING with the old BD labels.  Yes, there are some UGLs that are good that still use the old style labels...but that's a lot of dice to roll.  If you want to use BD, get the new real deal.  That, or pick something else.  IMHO.




/V


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 30, 2013)

robono said:


> Thnx 4 feedback yall! Here it is.



This is what I have but winny is it legit?Idc regardless I will pop 100 mg ed win I'm ripped shred I will post it back up on this thread real bd blue top 100+ dollars bottle can kiss my ass


----------



## Grozny (Jan 30, 2013)

Old BD is risky game I wouldnt use it cuz everybody make those copies and u can never be sure to have a consistent quality.


----------



## GH Consigliere (Jan 30, 2013)

love there bd halo but my wife dosent. i destroy her in bed


----------



## oufinny (Jan 30, 2013)

World-Pharma.org said:


> Can be,but what all did you inject with that testo,its another story! you also need to look for your body and your life! most ugls are full of metals,etc..so think before you inject it



Thanks for your concern, I'll pass on your sentiments to the board sponsor that sold me this horrible, heavy metal laced gear.


----------



## robono (Jan 30, 2013)

The batch I started this thread about came from GR...


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jan 30, 2013)

oufinny said:


> Thanks for your concern, I'll pass on your sentiments to the board sponsor that sold me this horrible, heavy metal laced gear.



big sorry to hear that.


----------



## robono (Jan 31, 2013)

Grozny said:


> Old BD is risky game I wouldnt use it cuz everybody make those copies and u can never be sure to have a consistent quality.


thnx Bro!


----------



## whitemike370 (Jan 31, 2013)

For those prices it better not be UGL. I have never seend anyones prices even half that of WP. rediculous man. Id rather take the gear that is %10-%20 underdosed and pay 1/3 the price than pay $150 for one bottle of test thats only dosed at 200mg lol. OMFG dont even get me started on this tren.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jan 31, 2013)

whitemike370 said:


> For those prices it better not be UGL. I have never seend anyones prices even half that of WP. rediculous man. Id rather take the gear that is %10-%20 underdosed and pay 1/3 the price than pay $150 for one bottle of test thats only dosed at 200mg lol. OMFG dont even get me started on this tren.



dear guy,the underdosed is small problem,big problem is what you inject..virus,metals,etc..its a main problem and now problem you pay 50$ and got 100mg instant 200mg...but ok..its cheap and its most important..fuck life!


----------



## Huggy008 (Jun 13, 2013)

Hey guys new to forum stuff but vet at gear. Looking for advice on source. Please pm for help thanks. Much appreciated


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jun 13, 2013)

Huggy008 said:


> Hey guys new to forum stuff but vet at gear. Looking for advice on source. Please pm for help thanks. Much appreciated



We are here to help..


----------



## Grozny (Jun 13, 2013)

whitemike370 said:


> For those prices it better not be UGL. I have never seend anyones prices even half that of WP. rediculous man. Id rather take the gear that is %10-%20 underdosed and pay 1/3 the price than pay $150 for one bottle of test thats only dosed at 200mg lol. OMFG dont even get me started on this tren.


 
at least with WP u will know that u use a tren and not some smuggled test enan or prop


----------



## jay_steel (Jun 13, 2013)

Grozny said:


> at least with WP u will know that u use a tren and not some smuggled test enan or prop



I am sorry but if your using bunk tren and can not tell then you should not be pinning gear.. I know its tren the first week period. 

As for the heavy metals and ect, i started to work with a buddy who can do lab testing for bacteria and heavy metals at the local college. He can not tell me the dosing but can find contaminants and every ugl I gave him came up fine. I have been pinning for 2 years which is not long but have never had an issue, i just use common sense do not buy from a source with bad reviews and conduct research. i would love to us the new BD stuff but i know where I can get pharm grade stuff actually cheaper. I am curious how much mark up is with BD... 

I have the IP BD tabs and have never had issues with them, All my test comes back properly dosed from blood work because i know what my levels should be at. I do know that the New BD is probably way higher quality then some of the gear that i run or the gear that I run may even be just as good, but there is no way i am going to pay that amount of money for gear, I would lose my house. If WP wants to make me a rep and flow some goodies my way then  but its just to rich for my blood. If you can afford it yeah i would run it, but not going to go broke doing it.

Also i order steril bottles and filter EVERY thing i have into steril bottles even if its BD i would do that same thing. You never know what can happen just like that outbreak that just went on with pharm grade test earlier this year.


----------



## Acheron (Jan 25, 2014)

British Dragon (BD) has been out of business for years.  The organization currently operating under the name has nothing to do with the original; they simply took their name.  There is no address or phone number available for this organization as there would be with a legitimate pharmaceutical company, nor are they registered with the Thailand FDA as they claim.  Moreover, the BD domain, which points to a server located in the US, is registered under a fake name with a Macedonian address, a Netherlands phone number, a Luxembourg nameserver, and a Gmail email address through a North American registrar - none of which would occur with a legitimate pharmaceutical company located in Thailand.  Regardless of the quality of the products, the current BD _is_ an UGL.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jan 26, 2014)

Acheron said:


> British Dragon (BD) has been out of business for years.  The organization currently operating under the name has nothing to do with the original; they simply took their name.  There is no address or phone number available for this organization as there would be with a legitimate pharmaceutical company, nor are they registered with the Thailand FDA as they claim.  Moreover, the BD domain, which points to a server located in the US, is registered under a fake name with a Macedonian address, a Netherlands phone number, a Luxembourg nameserver, and a Gmail email address through a North American registrar - none of which would occur with a legitimate pharmaceutical company located in Thailand.  Regardless of the quality of the products, the current BD _is_ an UGL.





some sponsor is jelause again and talk shit..
if you dotn like British dragon,stay with your guy who sent you to talk shit..you dont know anything!
soon BD will be registred in Europe, approved by Europe FDA!


----------



## SheriV (Jan 26, 2014)

I've got BD var from World-Pharma.org and its as legit as a heart attack

I also recently got some WP British Dragon winny that I'll will run in very likely the near future..I also expect it to be as gtg as the var

real var for a female is a huge fucking deal 
so i don't really care if someone bought the name or recycled the name from someone else..I'm satisfied with what I have from WP


----------



## sneedham (Jan 26, 2014)

I have ran a cycle of BD dbol that I purchased from wp and it is good to go...I also use his test cyp and it is gtg as well ...

This Message Was Sent By ME!!!!!


----------



## Mike Arnold (Jan 26, 2014)

The old BD no longer exists.  The new one is 100% legit and seeking EMA approval (Europe's version of the FDA).

I have now used several products from this new company and they are fantastic.  The Anavar, which my wife is currently running (the 1st steroid she has ever used) is legitimate...and I have used the Halo and D-bol, both of which are legit, as well.  Finding real, properly dosed Halo is difficult...AND expensive!  The BD Halo is the best I have ever used...as good as the Stenox Halo I used years ago.


----------



## SheriV (Jan 26, 2014)

some pictures of winny and var packaging as well as var tabs


----------



## jay_steel (Jan 27, 2014)

Grozny said:


> at least with WP u will know that u use a tren and not some smuggled test enan or prop



if you dont tell the difference between tren and test p then you deserve to get ripped off.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jan 27, 2014)

SheriV said:


> some pictures of winny and var packaging as well as var tabs



*are this products real *


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jan 27, 2014)

Mike Arnold said:


> The old BD no longer exists.  The new one is 100% legit and seeking EMA approval (Europe's version of the FDA).
> 
> I have now used several products from this new company and they are fantastic.  The Anavar, which my wife is currently running (the 1st steroid she has ever used) is legitimate...and I have used the Halo and D-bol, both of which are legit, as well.  Finding real, properly dosed Halo is difficult...AND expensive!  The BD Halo is the best I have ever used...as good as the Stenox Halo I used years ago.




Yeah,i see you are old BB guru..stenox was good and great *halotestin* and also expensive..i only hate its was only 2.5mg tabs


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jan 27, 2014)

jay_steel said:


> if you dont tell the difference between tren and test p then you deserve to get ripped off.



i feel *trenabolic* same day i shot it all day and in gym..next day i start tren,i got mad and crazy for next 10-12 weeks and sweating is super crazy shit and i hate it..but only 2ml *trenabolic* a week  make me like pitbull! for me its way to strong great,but good..ripped me for summer in 6-8 weeks come down to 4-6%BF! easy!


----------



## GH Consigliere (Jan 27, 2014)

Wp halo bd 100% Gtg love every sec ofv it. .. .  . So did my lady


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jan 27, 2014)

WP Group hug!!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jan 27, 2014)

thanks to all who give honest reviews...i sale only gmp prods in my shop..


----------



## martin6254 (Jan 27, 2014)

why is there never any Desma-Zambon?


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jan 28, 2014)

martin6254 said:


> why is there never any Desma-Zambon?



*man you lost thread..but lets explain you!

Zambon is for few years out of productions..so everybody who offer you Zambon winstrol inject its 100% fake!
about desma,i can tell you that 90% or even more amps everybody sale are fake-copy,since its real controled product in spain and you cant get it so easy..you need hard doc prescritpion,etc...so most who sale it sale copy-fake from Bulgaria!*


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jan 28, 2014)

World-Pharma.org said:


> *man you lost thread..but lets explain you!
> 
> Zambon is for few years out of productions..so everybody who offer you Zambon winstrol inject its 100% fake!
> about desma,i can tell you that 90% or even more amps everybody sale are fake-copy,since its real controled product in spain and you cant get it so easy..you need hard doc prescritpion,etc...so most who sale it sale copy-fake from Bulgaria!*



Translation-  Buy my gear....everything else is fake, underdosed and contaminated. 

GICH!


----------



## SheriV (Jan 28, 2014)

nah, wp doesn't play like that. Thats not fair
honestly you can learn a lot from his info about whats a legit looking pharm grade product and what isn't
sure its to promote his stuff, but what source here doesn't


----------



## jay_steel (Jan 28, 2014)

World-Pharma.org said:


> i feel *trenabolic* same day i shot it all day and in gym..next day i start tren,i got mad and crazy for next 10-12 weeks and sweating is super crazy shit and i hate it..but only 2ml *trenabolic* a week  make me like pitbull! for me its way to strong great,but good..ripped me for summer in 6-8 weeks come down to 4-6%BF! easy!



in two days on tren i have to sleep with the AC on in the winter.


----------



## Mike Arnold (Jan 29, 2014)

skinnyguy180 said:


> Translation- Buy my gear....everything else is fake, underdosed and contaminated.
> 
> GICH!



He is telling the truth about the state of affairs with pharm gear.


----------



## s2h (Jan 29, 2014)

SheriV said:


> nah, wp doesn't play like that. Thats not fair
> honestly you can learn a lot from his info about whats a legit looking pharm grade product and what isn't
> sure its to promote his stuff, but what source here doesn't




Your right Sheri...we can all learn a lot....just when I mastered ebonics ....I had too learn another language...WPbonics.....luckily I learn quickly....


----------



## SheriV (Jan 29, 2014)

ditto...I speak WPbolics just fine


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jan 29, 2014)

I thought I translated alright


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jan 29, 2014)

skinnyguy180 said:


> Translation-  Buy my gear....everything else is fake, underdosed and contaminated.
> 
> GICH!



if you think man i BS,go and buy Desma or Zambon..happy cycle !


----------



## Wolfie (Jul 17, 2014)

And what do U think about this BD gear guys?


----------



## Wolfie (Jul 18, 2014)

What do you think about this BD gear? I know it's not original but is it G2G?


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jul 18, 2014)

Wolfie said:


> What do you think about this BD gear? I know it's not original but is it G2G?



now you can get only Tabs from BD..vials are old style copy-fake!

but in 2 months BD say they will made new batch..if they will,i will stock it for sure.oils!


----------



## Mike Arnold (Jul 19, 2014)

World-Pharma.org said:


> now you can get only Tabs from BD..vials are old style copy-fake!
> 
> but* in 2 months BD say they will made new batch*..if they will,i will stock it for sure.oils!



Nice.  the last stuff they made was excellent.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jul 20, 2014)

mike arnold said:


> nice.  The last stuff they made was excellent.



*i also cant wait so i can stock my shop finally ...hope later sale will be better..* but with new batch there no more sales at all


----------



## franchise24 (Oct 10, 2015)

Why is it so hard to access the world-pharma site?


----------



## rhealking (Jan 17, 2017)

*FOUND PILLS IN MY GYM*

Yeah i found some round pink pills in packs of 10 at my gym , with 10 mg and BD ON THEM, IT ALSO SAYS THE COMPANY ON THE PACKING BRITISH DRAGON PHARMACEUTICALS.....I HAVE PICS BUT DONT KNOW HOW TO UPLOAD....NEED INFO


----------

